# Problemas con Televisor Goldstar



## calogero608

Agradeceria me ayudaran, ocupo de urgencia el diagrama de un Televisor marca Goldstar de 14 pulgadas modelo CN-14B30H,
si alguien sabe de alguna direccion de internet donde conseguirlo gratuitamente, se lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## diegurra

publica que tipo de problema tenes con el tv goldstar que yo tengo experiencia en esa marca


----------



## calogero608

Gracias por tu ayuda, mi televisor no enciende, si lo dejo desconectado sin usar por un tiempo, se enciende alrededor de treinta minutos y después se apaga, después de esto intento encenderlo y suena el intento de encender pero no lo termina, un amigo me comento que tenia que ver con el vertical, pero que para chequearlo necesita consultar el diagrama.


----------



## diegurra

bien amigo...,te comento que tenes que revisar lo siguiente:
cambiar todos los capacitores de fuente .
chequear la tension de + b que tenes en el fly-back .
si es que el problema lo tenes en vertical .., resolda todas las patas del integrado del vertical y por ultimo necesito que me digas detalladamente que funciones tenes en los botones frontales del tv porque quizas son compatibles con otra marca y me vas a facilitar mas la ayuda para vos .
esto es todo por ahora asi que suerte con tu reparacion , hasta luego !!!


----------



## soniko

busca capacitores de 250v en la parte de la fuente y cambialos que a veces el liquido electrolitico esta seco y 160v


----------



## menduco

hola a todos tengo un problema con un tv goldstar, este no enciende y la verdad nose q hacer (mucha experiencia con televisores no tengo de hecho no tengo jeje), revise fusible puente rectificador y estan sanos, tiene una llave de encendido sin retensión, pero me dijeron que es caracteristico de estos tv y la medi y funciona bien, a demas tiene otra llave en el medio que segun dedusco es para poner al televisor en estand by ( esta llave es tambien sin retensión) tiene un TIP41 malo pero no creo q solo x eso es que no enciende asi que ya nose que mas hacerle puede que sean capacitores pero no se cuales y tampoco dispongo de un capacimetro para medirlo.

 me pidieron que lo reparara asi que acepte (depaso aprendo algo nuevo) me decian que costaba que encendiera hasta que un dia no prendio mas

espero que alguien conozca del tema y pueda darme una mano


saludos


----------



## farzy

menduco si pudieras poner la marca y modelo de tv seria mas facil ayudarte, otra cosa: ¿como determinas que el Tip41 esta dañado y este no es la causa de que el tv no encienda? te sorprenderia (si es que eres tecnico en electronica no creo) que una miserable resistencia de proteccion puede causar que el tv no encienda, un capacitor electrolitico, un transistor causa lo mismo.

revisa que tengas voltaje en el capacitor mas grande que es el de la fuente, si es asi entonces revisa el transistor salida horizontal puede estar dañado (comunmente este es el responsable)


----------



## menduco

tengo una nueva duda, yo creia q el tv era gold star pro resulta q al frent del tele dice ranser, es posible q esta marca alla comprado el tubo y q no lo fabriquen ellos?

no me dice el modelo, es de 19¨, el transistor horizontal esta bueno


----------



## menduco

averigue el modelo por internet. es un ranser R-2015


----------



## chicho

diegurra dijo:
			
		

> publica que tipo de problema tenes con el tv goldstar que yo tengo experiencia en esa marca



garcias primero el tv siempre tardaba en encederse como 3 minutos despues de pulsar power
, pense que eres el condensador de arranque /(200 uF * 400 V) 
cambie el mismo pero volque el condensador de polaridad 

ahora no enciende mas .....................
no hay tension en el diodo puede


----------



## KARAPALIDA

hola , mira fijate si ese TV tiene en su fuente un IC TDA4006, de ser asi tu primer problema de encendido, es que como dijo alguien, tenes perdida de capacidad en los electroliticos de la fuente, del lado del "primario", por lo general se cambian todos, si mal no recuerdo un de 1uf conectado al preset de regulacion, otro de 47uf conectado con la realimentacion del choper, dos de 47uf o 1 de 100uf que ataca la base del transistor de potencia, y uno de 10uf que filtra la alimentacion 9 a 12v en la pata 9 del Ic.

Ahora despues del chispaso, hay que ver que rompiste. Tiene rele para la fuente principal y un transformador chico para la fuente auxiliar (standby)? 

Contame como viene la mano. Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123

Vamos por partes:

El tipo de averia que comenta suele ser un problema de condensadores tipico.
Como comenta el compañero si tienen el tda4506 (me falla la memoria), bueno el tipico,cambias esos dos pequeños condensadores, sobretodo el de 1uF/50V que falla mucho.

Si sigue fallando reemplazas los condensadores del secundario, o sea los que estas justo despues de los diodos del transformador, suelen ser 5-7 condensadores.


----------



## afmaM.E.I

Hola amigos.
Soy nuevo en el foro y tengo poca experiencia con los televisores, por eso me remito a ustedes para que amablemente me ayuden a solucionar un problema.
Tengo un televisor Goldstar de 14'' modelo CN-14B30H, resulta que aunque estoy afiliado a television por cable, mi televisor solo muestra nitidamente los canales 48 al 123. Los canales 02 al 47 los muestra demasiado lluviosos. Aunque deje el televisor prendido por varias horas este problema no se soluciona. Creo que no es problema del operador de cable porque he probado la señal en otros televisores y la imagen es sorprendentemente nitida en todos los canales. 
Espero que me puedan ayudar lo mas pronto posible.
De antemano muchisimas gracias


----------



## plba00

Chicho  

Desbes de revisar la fuente,  primero el puente de diodo, ahora no me acuerdo pero creo q los lg tienen str y no un mosfet con el uc 3842 pq  aplicaste un voltaje inverso y eso debe de haber caminado hasta maoma asi q primero concentrate en la fuente y después debes de ver q mas se abrio o se puso en corto, después del transformador de switsh   debes una ves reparada la fuente  revisar si hay algun problema después de este siguiendo el impreso conectado a los diodos 
Saludos 
Y postea resultados


----------



## cesar-p

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> hola , mira fijate si ese TV tiene en su fuente un IC TDA4006, de ser asi tu primer problema de encendido, es que como dijo alguien, tenes perdida de capacidad en los electroliticos de la fuente, del lado del "primario", por lo general se cambian todos, si mal no recuerdo un de 1uf conectado al preset de regulacion, otro de 47uf conectado con la realimentacion del choper, dos de 47uf o 1 de 100uf que ataca la base del transistor de potencia, y uno de 10uf que filtra la alimentacion 9 a 12v en la pata 9 del Ic.
> 
> Ahora despues del chispaso, hay que ver que rompiste. Tiene rele para la fuente principal y un transformador chico para la fuente auxiliar (standby)?
> 
> Contame como viene la mano. Saludos





Ahi tenes la respuesta...  tiene un pequeño error que es el condensador que va ala pata 9 del Ic que es de 22uf o a veces tieen dos de 10uf en paralelo, si despeus de cambiar los condensadores sigue sin encender revisa un zener que va a la pata 9 si esta bien, es de 18v. bueno con eso lo reparas seguro, suerte. 


Avisa si lo solucionas.


----------



## afmaM.E.I

hola amigos
resulta que despues de tanto maniobrar con el televisor, me di cuenta que el sintonizador estaba malo al punto de no funcionar mas es decir no sintonioza nada de nada. Ahora me gustaria saber cual es el costo comercial de un sintonizador para este televisor goldstar cn14b30h en colombia
si alguin sabe agradeceria respuesta
muchas gracias


----------



## CRONOS1970

Saludos! Me intereso por el diagrama de televisor Goldstar CMR-4220/NF-OPX.

Encendido manual, tv a color. nada digital. 1988 aprox.

He batallado mucho por conseguir el diagrama, aún no lo encuentro.

Publicad hoy 7 de agosto de 2009 a las 19:09 horas (7:09 pm)


----------



## hubon

Saludos colegas, tambien tengo un TV LG CN-14B30H que esta reventado el transistor Q802, si alguien sabe su numero, por favor ayuda Gracias


----------



## osk_rin

bueno despues de haber buascado un poco por el foro , este es el tema que mas similitud tiene con mi problema, y es el siguiente:

tengo un televisor samsung de 29" modelo TXC2516 el cual ya busque su diagrama pero no lo encontre, el punto es el siguiente. Un amigo me pidio que se lo revisara porque habia hechado "humito" y ya no encendio, lo pongo en mi mesa de trabajo y lo conecto aber que sucedia con el, al darle encendido se escucha el sonido del flyback pero no da imagen, lo desarmo, hago una inspeccion visual y lo unico que detecto sn dos capacitores inflados, uno que esta despues del rectificador "puente de diodos" de 680uf-250v  y el otro identifique que esta conectado ala alimentacion de 220v del flyback que es de 220uf-200v.

mi pregunta es la siguiente:
sera la falta de filtrado la causa que la tv no proyecte imagen?

de ser asi, para reemplasar los dos capacitores, no los he cambiado ya que son un poco caros :S 
agradeseria mucho su ayuda =)


----------



## eLBARDOS

que hay *Osk_rin* posiblemente una sobrecarga en el la linea +B, los filtros no son muy caros que yo se te quieren estafar con el precio y si la falta de tension es la causa de que no de imagen tu televisor. Remplazalos. verifica el transistor horizontal y la linea de tension de +B

suerte!.


----------



## osk_rin

hola.
 muchas gracias por responder "eLBARDOS" ya los reemplace tengo varias fuentes atx y afortunadamente encontré los capacitores de los valores que necesitaba  

pues los reemplacé y encendí el televisor hizo lo mismo solo se escuchaba el zumbido del flyback pero nada de imagen y sonido. efectivamente también me fui directo al horizontal y el transistor esta dañado, es un D1880 busque su hoja de datos, es NPN hice la prueba "estándar" para probar el transistor puse el positivo del tester en la base y cheque colector y emisor e invertí la polaridad y cambiando el el negativo a base y fue donde me di cuenta que estaba dañado porque conducía de igual forma 

mañana compro el transistor, a y con respecto a los capacitores, el de 680uf me sale en $45 pesos jeje 

aa una pregunta me tiene un poco confundido eso del b+ en que parte de la fuente lo mido??

muchas gracias por tu respuesta  

saludos


----------



## kovo

hola como esta soy nuevo en el foro y mi pregunta es la siguiente tengo untv. gold stat de 14 pulgada modelo CN-14A30H no enciende observo que el relay entra ysale y debe permanecer adentroel



diegurra dijo:


> publica que tipo de problema tenes con el tv goldstar que yo tengo experiencia en esa marca


hola comoesta te digo tengo un tv gold star autovolt de 14 pulgada CN-14A30H
no enciende pero le llega voltage es decir que el relay de 12 volt(RL 801) entra y sale  el tr Q8 sale voltaje de 5 voltio y cambie los tr Q8 Y Q7 y el relay no se queda que puedo hacer ayudame gracia


----------



## kovo

bueno dia para todo tengo un tv. gold star modelo CN 14A30H cuando pulsp el botton el relay de 12 voltio entra y salno se mantiene por tanto no enciende como resuelvo este problemita GRACIA PARA TODOS ESPERO REPUESTA


----------



## kovo

hola tengo otro problema con un televiso sharp de 14 pulgada no enciende el relay ente y sale cual es el problema


----------



## moonwalker

hola a todos, tengo un televisor goldstar de 21 pulgadas, y tengo un problema bastante extraño con respecto al mismo,,,resulta que cuando lo enciendo suena un ruido extraño como un taki taki, como si fuera un rele y no enciende la pantalla y mucho menos no hay sonido,,, y hay ocasiones que enciende normalmente, y ya hemos cambiado varios filtro,,,, ya chequeamos el regulador de voltaje y aparentemente esta bien, ahora no se si puede ser por el horizontal, saludos y gracias de antemano...


----------



## eLBARDOS

la tension principal para aislar cualquiera falla de la fuente de los televisores es la tension del +B (132v) si tienen una anomalia con esta tension posiblente ahi esta la falla. Si la tension esta en su valor correcto indicado el problema esta en otra etapa del televisor stand-by, horizontal, vertical etc.. Tomen valores de tensiones! asi aislaran su falla!


----------



## kovo

hubon dijo:


> Saludos colegas, tambien tengo un TV LG CN-14B30H que esta reventado el transistor Q802, si alguien sabe su numero, por favor ayuda Gracias



el numero es D3229

Q802 es igual d3229



kovo dijo:


> hola como esta soy nuevo en el foro y mi pregunta es la siguiente tengo untv. Gold stat de 14 pulgada modelo cn-14a30h no enciende observo que el relay entra ysale y debe permanecer adentroel
> 
> 
> hola comoesta te digo tengo un tv gold star autovolt de 14 pulgada cn-14a30h
> no enciende pero le llega voltage es decir que el relay de 12 volt(rl 801) entra y sale  el tr q8 sale voltaje de 5 voltio y cambie los tr q8 y q7 y el relay no se queda que puedo hacer ayudame gracia


no hay voltage en el fly back +b


----------



## moonwalker

hola comunidad, tengo un televisor goldstar el cual presenta el siguiente problema, el tv no enciende de un dia a otro, no se ve ninguna imagen y luego despues de un minuto presenta una linea horizontal y despues abre la pantalla normal...luego de apagarlo y volverlo a encender, el tv prende normal.... el problema solo ocurre cuando ya se enciende de un dia para otro. ya hemos cambiado todos lo filtros alrededor del integrado vertical y este mismo tambien, hemos revisado resistencias, diodos y parentemente todos estan bien, y sigue el mismo problema, estan los 24  voltios presente en el integrado vertical ta8445k. se cambio el transistor horizontal, y el problema ocurre..realmente no se que hacer, espero su pronta colaboracion, y de antemano muchas gracias .... bye


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate que el Fly-back tiene varias salidas de tensión para alimentar vertical y otros sectores , entonces revisá esos díodos y capacitores.

Saludos !


----------



## moonwalker

gracias dos metros por la respuesta observare el fly back


----------



## flacojuan

que tal moowalker..... oye cambiar el transistor de salida horizontal creo que fue una medida desesperada no crees?.....

ahora bien, se presenta dos fallas supuestamente independientes pero es muy posible que no sea asi. me refiero ocurren por un solo componete dañado:

1. revisa la fuente de alimentacion, olvidate de flyback por que si de un dia hacia otro no enciende. nada que ver........ es posible que no falte una tension, pero si un electrolitico defectuoso,pero ahora me inmagino que usa micom, asi que revisa la tension de 5V es la adecuada, el pin de reset este trabajando, y en el cristal exista oscilacion. ademas normalmante poseen un pin de activacion para el encendido del circuito jungla asi buscalo y chequela.

2. en el jungla revisa que la Hvcc, que normalmente es de 8V sea la correcta.

3. si tienes algun generador para señales vertical y horizontal, inyectaselas en sus respectivas entradas para que corrobores su funcionamiento.

con eso podrias comenzar... si mandas el modelo del tv. se podria darte mas datos. 

otra cosa por lo que dices podria ser el jungla. tendrias que chequear la señal de vertical que viene desde alli. espero te ayude, saludos..........


----------



## moonwalker

hola flaco juan de verdad muchas gracias por tu colaboracion , hoy le metere mano a ese televisor, pero nose a que te refieres cuando dices Jungla? me imagino que es al integrado grande qeu ahora no recuerdo el nombre pero si se que en un de sus patas conectan a la segunda pata del vertical integrado, tambien olvide el serial y modelo del tv goldstar, estaremos en contacto , gracias hermanito por tu ayuda... espero tu respuesta. gracias


----------



## flacojuan

efectivamente mi querido moonwalker. el circuito jungla se le dice al circuito integrado donde  recibe la señal de frecuencia intermedia del selector de canales y separa las señales de sincronismo, video, audio, y rgb para que posteriormente sea amplificada asi poder usarla correspodientemente. y cuando digo sincronismo son las señales de vertical y horizontal que ya debes saber por donde deben pasar para que el tv pueda visualizar correctamente laimagen en la pantalla, y claro que seria buenisimo el modelo del tv, por si te complicas para ayudarte.
saludos compatriota!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## moonwalker

hola juan, gracias por tu ayuda paisano, por cierto de donde eres??? mira es un Goldstar tipo Nº A51KKS02XX.  SERIAL  9508001390. es de 21 pulgadas... hay dos integrados, uno cerca de los pulsadores como de 50 patas, y otro de 56 patas que es el que te refieres que es la jungla, ayer mi hermano lo compro y se lo pusimos hasta ahora encendio rapido puesto que ya habia sido encencido pero hay que esperar hasta mañana para ver si no echa varilla para encender como siempre lo hace... bueno hermano estamos en contacto,  nuevamente muchas gracias juan por tu colaboracion... hablamos


----------



## flacojuan

hola moowalker. seguro ese era el problema. y no reconosco esos datos como el modelo del tv. pero con los numeros  de los integrados seria mucho mejor....

y soy de cd Bolivar. cualquier cosa escribe como te fue.saludos........


----------



## moonwalker

hola hermanito juan, el problema persiste, ese tv me esta sacando canas verde, ya le cambiamos el integrado y aun persiste el problema... te recuerdo que el tv enciende pero no abre la pantalla sino que sale la raya vertical y a los tres minutos abre la pantalla, de alli en adelante el tv enciende normal abriendo su pantalla de manera normalizada, el problema ocurre de un dia para otro, es como si se enfriara y al encenderlo al dia siguiente, enciende pero no abre la pantalla como te digo.... EL MODELO ES GOLDSTAR 21 PULGADAS MODEL No gct2005s y el integrado que le cambiamos es el TA8725A... HERMANO GRACIAS POR TU ATENCION, AYUDAME BROTHER DE VERDAD ESTOY QUE TIRO LA TOALLA


----------



## flacojuan

hola que tal moonwalker, oye trendras un generador de 60Hz? esta sirve para que se la inyectes a la entrada de la etapa vertical a asi puedas descartar las etepas.....

pero eso logicamente cuando este frio, ademas si lo enciendes por un minuto y la falla persiste al apagarlo debe permanecer igual con la misma falla.

otra cosa seria comprar un rociador de aire frio. creo que le llaman asi. yo tengo mucho tiempo que no lo consiguo por aqui. ahora con ese rociador cuando el tv este ya funcionando se lo agregas a ciertas etapas como el vertical, fuente etc. es una forma de conceguir un componente dañado cuando se caliente, en este caso funcionaria al contrario....
pero si tienes el diagrama por favor envialo para verlo, yo no lo he conseguido por la red.

y no tires la toalla jejeje. con el diagrama te dire la seccion a buscar y tal ves hasta el posible componente. ademas asi aprendes de la reparacion a trabajar por etapas, eso para futuras reparaciones...... asi que por favor trata de ubicar el diagrama y lo envias para encarar mejor la falla. saludos......


----------



## moonwalker

hola juan,jajajaj gracias mi hermano por tu ayuda, bueno me recomiendas un inyector de señal de 60 hz, se mas o menos a lo que te refieres pero no soy ningun profesional en TV, me dedico a la construccion de amplificadores de audio y a la traduccion inglesa....apenitas  es que le estoy echando mano a los tv. bueno ese rociador tratare de encontrarlo a ver, y con respecto al diagrama lo tratare de encontrar en club de diagramas a ver si sale...estamos en contacto hermano....ojala Dios quiera encuentre ese diagrama hablamos.


----------



## flacojuan

ok, entonces trabajaremos con el diagrama entonces, por que no creo que valga la pena armar uno para no usarlo despues, ojala lo encuentres estoy pendiente.


----------



## moonwalker

hola flaco juan, hermano no consigo el esquema. he buscado por toda la red y en la pgina de clubdediagramas.com no aparece tampoco , realmente no se sabe que hacer lo que si posiblemente he pensado que podria ser el micom, porque la pata de ese integrado, numero 26, viene del colector de un transitor  cuya base es alimentado por la pata 8 del integrado vertical, revise las resistencias estan buenas, el transistor tambien..de todas maneras buscare en mas sitios de la red tambien, ah he hice un pequeño diagrama de como va la conexion del vertical, te la adjuntare despues, pero respondeme que me aconsejas... gracias hermano por tu ayuda, estamos en contacto.


----------



## Hammer Facer

Muchas veces la falla del vertical son soldaduras frías en en el IC de éste. ¿Podrías subir fotos de la placa del TV, por arriba y abajo, nítidas, para ver que se puede hacer?


----------



## flacojuan

hola.. moon.... como dijo hammer facer tocara darle con fotos vista desde arriba y del impreso, si es posible por partes, porque si no lo tiene club de diagramas es dificil conseguirlo, en fin manda el numero del micom, ya tengo la hoja de datos del jungla y del vertical trabajaremos con ello. 
pero personalmente el micom si tiene conexion con el vertical pero es para sincronizar el osd, para que muestre los numeros, el volumen, menu etc. no creo que cierre el vertical, prueba con el tv ya funcionando correctamente y desconecta ese pin y veras que pasa. dale esperamos las fotos y el numero del micom. saludos.....


----------



## moonwalker

hola flaco juan y martillo, gracias por sus respuesta, le tomare algunas fotos al impreso gracias por su colaboracion , bye estamos en contacto


----------



## moonwalker

hola flaco juan, hermano, desaparecio el problema...lo encendimos al dia siguiente y abrio la pantalla normal, le cambiamos todas las resistencias que estaban alrededor del vertical, aunque estaban buenas aparentemente, decidimos cambiarlas y unos tres diodos tambien...al encenderlo ya ha mejorado bastante como te dije enciende rapido, pero hay algo que me incmoda...,el color de la pantalla es un poco oscuro y despues a los segundo se va normalizando hasta que toma sus colores normales. pero estamos en contacto cualquier cosa compatriota, muchas gracias por tu ayuda de antemano y espero tu respuesta...chao


----------



## flacojuan

hola moonwalker, no me habia conectado por problemas con mi tremendo internet inalambrico 3.5 G de ultima generacion........... que va tiene mucho que mejorar..... 
hablando del tema felicidades....... ya por lo menos el tv se pude decir reparado. lo ultimo que me dices si es un tv algo antiguo puede ser la pantalla algo ya agotada, pero si quiers cambia el capacitor que esta en la linea de los 180V, a ver si mejora, si no es asi manda a chequear esa pantalla con alguien que posea un reactivador,  le sacaras algo mas de vida a ella. estamos en contacto saludos y disculpa la demora.


----------



## walter11874

hola gente necesito si alguien me puede fasilitar diagrama del goldstar cnt4175 un viejito de 14'' quiero hallar la falla y necesito este para respaldar la busqueda del problema y pregunto, este tv dejo de funcionar de repente dejando un olor a fritura de electrolitico, se apago pero con el led de stan bye en cendido, lo desconecto y lo vuelvo a conectar pero no encendio, ni el led de stan bye, si alguien me puede ayudar a localizar la falla se los agradesco, tengo conocimiento en electronica, estudie pero sobre tv poco y nada y... como dijo un profe rompiendo se aprende jajaja asi que con su ayuda espero solucionar el problema saludos y gracias


----------



## moonwalker

hola flaco juan gracias por estar pendiente hermano, ya el problema se soluciono, claro ahora cuando se prende el tv queda la imagen un tanto oscura y luego se va aclareando hasta que se normaliza, bueno estare pediente de ese capacitor aunque ya fue entregado jejejejej. bueno gracias de antemano hermano, estamos en contacto..o mas bien,  como hago para estar en contacto contigo ???? saludos


----------



## angel3030o

flacojuan dijo:


> efectivamente mi querido moonwalker. el circuito jungla se le dice al circuito integrado donde  recibe la señal de frecuencia intermedia del selector de canales y separa las señales de sincronismo, video, audio, y rgb para que posteriormente sea amplificada asi poder usarla correspodientemente. y cuando digo sincronismo son las señales de vertical y horizontal que ya debes saber por donde deben pasar para que el tv pueda visualizar correctamente laimagen en la pantalla, y claro que seria buenisimo el modelo del tv, por si te complicas para ayudarte.
> saludos compatriota!!!!!!!!!!!!.



Tv goldstar CN-14B30H

Cordial saludo, 
Le comento una falla con este TV, buscando una ayuda de su parte, la falla es que no le sale en pantalla el menú, la imagen de que se le esta subiendo el volumen, los botones del panel frontal solo le responden el de vol +-, y el de apagado, para cambiar canales toca con un control remoto que no es del TV, los botones frontales los cambie porque estaban dañados. 

Agradezco si me puede colaborar con este caso.

Atte:
Angel3030o


----------



## danydaniel

kovo dijo:


> bueno dia para todo tengo un tv. gold star modelo CN 14A30H cuando pulsp el botton el relay de 12 voltio entra y salno se mantiene por tanto no enciende como resuelvo este problemita GRACIA PARA TODOS ESPERO REPUESTA


----------



## DJ T3

angel3030o dijo:


> Tv goldstar CN-14B30H
> ...la falla es que no le sale en pantalla el menú...



Eso se llama OSD (On Screen Display), puede ser por 3 cosas (o 4):

1) Puede que alguna de las pistas (islas) del micro, no llegue como corresponde al jungla (micro-jungla).
2) El micro tiene problemas para representar el OSD.
3) El jungla tiene problemas para representar el OSD.

Y algunas veces puede ser la memoria...



danydaniel dijo:


>



Algunas de las cosas que se comentaron, ¿ya las comprobaste?

Saludos...


----------



## JOAQUIN RICO

DJ T3 dijo:


> Eso se llama OSD (On Screen Display), puede ser por 3 cosas (o 4):
> 
> 1) Puede que alguna de las pistas (islas) del micro, no llegue como corresponde al jungla (micro-jungla).
> 2) El micro tiene problemas para representar el OSD.
> 3) El jungla tiene problemas para representar el OSD.
> 
> Y algunas veces puede ser la memoria...
> 
> 
> 
> Algunas de las cosas que se comentaron, ¿ya las comprobaste?
> 
> Saludos...




Me a pasado tambien que el tv no tenia OSD,y no era el micro, sino que tenia la bobina de ajuste de OSD cortada. Fijate.


----------



## elgriego

walter11874 dijo:


> hola gente necesito si alguien me puede fasilitar diagrama del goldstar cnt4175 un viejito de 14'' quiero hallar la falla y necesito este para respaldar la busqueda del problema y pregunto, este tv dejo de funcionar de repente dejando un olor a fritura de electrolitico, se apago pero con el led de stan bye en cendido, lo desconecto y lo vuelvo a conectar pero no encendio, ni el led de stan bye, si alguien me puede ayudar a localizar la falla se los agradesco, tengo conocimiento en electronica, estudie pero sobre tv poco y nada y... como dijo un profe rompiendo se aprende jajaja asi que con su ayuda espero solucionar el problema saludos y gracias



Hola Walter,como estas,Por empezar deberias verificar que llegue alimentacion a la fuente primaria,interrruptor de 220v,fusible,si esto esta normal ,tenes que verificar que funcione la fuente de stby a transformador de baja tension,que entrega aprox unos 40v ,que luego pasan por un regulador serie comformado por un tr tipo tip,por lo general se desuelda y provoca que no prenda el led ,ni pegue el relay,tampoco recibe alimentacion el micro,una ves que verifiques esto ,avisanos y te decimos por donde seguir.

Te adjunto el circuito que solicitas ,creo que es una chassis Mc14a.

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## danydaniel

kovo dijo:


> bueno dia para todo tengo un tv. gold star modelo CN 14A30H cuando pulsp el botton el relay de 12 voltio entra y salno se mantiene por tanto no enciende como resuelvo este problemita GRACIA PARA TODOS ESPERO REPUESTA



hola comunidad de foro electronica yo tengo el mismo problema en igual tv agradeceria su ayuda por favor.


----------



## DJ T3

danydaniel dijo:


> hola comunidad de foro electronica yo tengo el mismo problema en igual tv agradeceria su ayuda por favor.



Me pregunto yo, ¿Qué has hecho hasta el momento?

Saludos


----------



## J2C

DJ T3 dijo:


> Me pregunto yo, ¿Qué has hecho hasta el momento?
> 
> Saludos


 
Se sento a esperar que se lo arreglemos mentalmente a la distancia.


Es nuevito en el foro y dos veces pidio lo mismo.


----------



## danydaniel

diegurra dijo:


> publica que tipo de problema tenes con el tv goldstar que yo tengo experiencia en esa marca


yo tengo un problema con un tv golsdstar cn-14A30H el tv no encendia algun componente esta produciendo un corto y el rele se disparaba cada vez que se intentaba encender. como tengo muy poca esperiencia probe desconectando algunos circuitos y me di cuenta que al desconectar la bobina que desmagnetisa la pantalla ,el tv encendia sin problema te expongo el caso por que quiero tener mas informacion para saber solucionar problemas como este ya que soy muy novato.AGRADECERIA CUALQUIER CONOCIMIENTO QUE ME AYUDARA A SABER QUE  HACER CON ESE PROBLEMA.
GRACIAS


----------



## J2C

Danydaniel


danydaniel dijo:


> diegurra dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> publica que tipo de problema tenes con el tv goldstar que yo tengo experiencia en esa marca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yo tengo un problema con un tv golsdstar cn-14A30H el tv no encendia algun componente esta produciendo un corto y el rele se disparaba cada vez que se intentaba encender. como tengo muy poca esperiencia probe desconectando algunos circuitos y me di cuenta que al desconectar la bobina que desmagnetisa la pantalla ,el tv encendia sin problema te expongo el caso por que quiero tener mas informacion para saber solucionar problemas como este ya que soy muy novato.AGRADECERIA CUALQUIER CONOCIMIENTO QUE ME AYUDARA A SABER QUE HACER CON ESE PROBLEMA.
> GRACIAS
Hacer clic para expandir...

 
Perdona, pero vos lees algo en la pantalla cuando entras a *Foros de Electrónica*???, por que le preguntas a un forista que escribio ese mensaje el *22 de Agosto del 2005*, casi 7 añosssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!.


Ahora yo te pregunto, has buscado el circuito por Internet??, si lo encontraste te pusiste a analizar el por que del problema que detectaste?????, pensa que solo tu tienes el televisor delante y nadie podra realizar las mediciones desde un monitor de PC a la distancia.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## danydaniel

J2C dijo:


> Danydaniel
> 
> 
> Perdona, pero vos lees algo en la pantalla cuando entras a *Foros de Electrónica*???, por que le preguntas a un forista que escribio ese mensaje el *22 de Agosto del 2005*, casi 7 añosssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!.
> 
> 
> Ahora yo te pregunto, has buscado el circuito por Internet??, si lo encontraste te pusiste a analizar el por que del problema que detectaste?????, pensa que solo tu tienes el televisor delante y nadie podra realizar las mediciones desde un monitor de PC a la distancia.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-



La verdad es que soy nuevo en esto del foro y por otra parte gracias apenas pude conseguir el circuitopor internet lo voy a chekear.GRACIAS


----------



## juanfigue88

diegurra dijo:


> publica que tipo de problema tenes con el tv goldstar que yo tengo experiencia en esa marca



Hola colegas del foro. Me llego una tv golstar de 14.cuyo problema es que no sintoniza los canales. Prove en la entrada de audio y video y tampoco nada de señal. Que solucion podria tener ya que el sintonizador tiene todos los voltages desde ya muchas graciqas


----------



## Santiagoayala

diegurra dijo:


> publica que tipo de problema tenes con el tv goldstar que yo tengo experiencia en esa marca


 enciendo el televisor y me aparece la pantalla lluviosa .... no me permite ver los canales .. mi televisor es un goldstar de 14". le agradezco su ayuda.



danydaniel dijo:


> La verdad es que soy nuevo en esto del foro y por otra parte gracias apenas pude conseguir el circuitopor internet lo voy a chekear.GRACIAS



mi televisor goldstar de 14" enciende pero me muestra la pantalla lluviosa.. como lo soluciono ..


----------



## elgriego

Hola Santiagoayala,modelo del tv? chassis?

Saludos.


----------

